

Is Mathematics one big tautology? - gbog
http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/384861/is-mathematics-one-big-tautology

======
e3pi
Mathematics' tomatodoxy puzzle:

If the name of pi is pi itself,

and the rate of the exponential is itself,

what color is a chameleon on a mirror?

